# Conroe, TX-ID#A105409, 2-3 month old, Sable?, Baby



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

_ There is no way this baby is a lab! I'd don't know much about this shelter except that this is definitely a kill shelter and there may be a whole litter of these little ones!_

This DOG - ID#A105409

I am a tan and brown Labrador Retriever.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 07, 2009.

This information is 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at (936) 442-7738
Ask for information about animal ID number A105409 

Montgomery County Animal Service Center 
http://www.co.montgomery.tx.us/animal/search/index.htm

8535 State Highway 242 
Conroe, Texas 77385 
Voice: (936) 442-7738 Fax: (936) 442-7739


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

someone don't know their breeds he looks gsd to me, cute


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Still listed. There are 4 with 2-7-09 as the intake date, and 2 more intake on 1-28-09. Sad.


----------

